# IUI at IVF Wales



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi everyone im a newbie to FF looking for advice. Me and my dh have been patients at IVF Wales since July 09. My dh has non obstructive azoospermia probably from an op to correct undesended testicles as a child, he also has high fsh so we were told that there was no point in doing ssr.
We decided to go down the donor iui route but at an appointment with Janet Evans in march this year we were informed that unlike ivf the eligibility criteria for iui is set by local health boards (cwm taff in my case) and that part of the criteria is being 23. I was 21 at the time and im now 22, i can't really understand why the age limit is in place but what im really annoyed about is that I can't even go on the list until im 23 so im going to have a fair wait even when i reach 23.
Anyway this is turning into a ramble but im just wondering has anybody challenged the health board regarding this criteria?
Also I am unable to find the criteria for iui or find out who I need to speak to. 
Have any of you got an idea of the iui waiting list at the moment?

Sorry for the long post and all the questions. Hope to hear your experiences at IVF Wales


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya and welcome i was the same went to GP at 21 but couldn t get put on list till 23 and i had treatment 3 weeks b4 my 25th bday , cant help u on the other issues but someone will be along with anwers for you x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hya

it might be worth your contacting your local assembly member and seeing if they can help


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://wales.gov.uk/topics/health/hcw/?lang=en

this gives you some contact details of how your can maybe fight for them to change the age limit

/links


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for that link i'll get onto it, just so fed up of waiting im sure you all know how it feels. x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck daisy its a nightmare having to fight to change things.sorry I don't know about iui and age limit but start at the beginning and get a contact.at least then if they are the wrong peiple they can forward you onto the right person.
I had a battle with the health commission regarding funding for genetic issues and needed tx in london and I got refused but by appealing I got the funding I needed.good luck and just keep onto them.


----------

